# LONG PICKUP FEE A JOKE!!



## nam10291 (Mar 8, 2017)

So Uber recently started a new program to give drivers an "incentive" to make long trips to pickup passengers. So to test this new program, I decided to pick up a ping from 11 minutes away. Once I completed the trip, I found out the long pickup fee was only 91 cents.

Question 1: Who in their right mind would drive 11 minutes out of their way just to make an extra 91 cents?

Question 2: Just who exactly in the Uber executive offices thinks that 91 cents is going to get you anything in 2017?

And to top it all off, the guy who requested the ride was only going 5-6 miles which only netted me a cool $4...oh and not to mention the whopping 91 cents added from the long pickup fee. What a joke, you would be better off denying any ping longer than 7-8 minutes away...not worth the extra pennies!!!


----------



## uberlyfting123 (Mar 16, 2017)

Only time it would pay off was if the pax was 20minutes away. But no way I'm driving 20minutes for a pick up.


----------



## nam10291 (Mar 8, 2017)

I usually never drive over 10 minutes away for a ping, just did it to test the new "incentive" long pickup pay. I would NEVER drive 20 minutes to pick up a passenger.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I did a couple and support said...

That since I am XL...

That I am NOT included...

That's crap...!

Rakos









PS. Can I help it if I'm big...


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

nam10291 said:


> So Uber recently started a new program to give drivers an "incentive" to make long trips to pickup passengers. So to test this new program, I decided to pick up a ping from 11 minutes away. Once I completed the trip, I found out the long pickup fee was only 91 cents.


Did you get a breakdown of what the pickup fee paid for?

I did one today and it was detailed below:










Though I was 2.64 miles away from the pickup location, it took me nearly 17 minutes to get there. So it looks like it pays if you are driving beyond 10 minutes to the pickup.

Lyft claims to do the same:










But I did a fare breakdown, and it doesn't look like you're paid a long pickup fee.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Rakos said:


> I did a couple and support said...
> 
> That since I am XL...
> 
> ...


They did say that XL is not included with it



backcountryrez said:


> Did you get a breakdown of what the pickup fee paid for?
> 
> I did one today and it was detailed below:
> 
> ...


Yes there is a time threshold you must pass to get the fee for Uber.

I haven't heard of Lyft paying for long pickup fees. The screen just says long pickup. The 75% PT could've been the incentive to do the long pickup which would otherwise be at base rate, or the ride just happened to be in an area with prime time that you would've gotten had you been 1 minute away. It just goes to show that raising the rates is incentive enough to do them


----------



## gizmotheboss (Jul 5, 2017)

Long pickup fee.... Don’t insult my intelligence


----------



## UberSucker (May 17, 2017)

nam10291 said:


> So Uber recently started a new program to give drivers an "incentive" to make long trips to pickup passengers. So to test this new program, I decided to pick up a ping from 11 minutes away. Once I completed the trip, I found out the long pickup fee was only 91 cents.
> 
> Question 1: Who in their right mind would drive 11 minutes out of their way just to make an extra 91 cents?
> 
> ...


Same thing with me. Drove 12 minutes to pick up PAX got 10 cents. Totally ****ed


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

You drive the first 10 minutes for free. Long pickup only kicks in after 10 minutes.
So if you drive 15 minutes, you will only be paid for 5.


----------



## UberSucker (May 17, 2017)

joffie said:


> You drive the first 10 minutes for free. Long pickup only kicks in after 10 minutes.
> So if you drive 15 minutes, you will only be paid for 5.


Are you serious? Jesus Christ


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

UberSucker said:


> Are you serious? Jesus Christ


Yep I read it somewhere. Basically to suck drivers in picking up base fares for "free".
Personally I would never drive 10 min to a fare, unless it was surge and "long trip".
I find It vary rarely pays off.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

If you drive over 10 mins to pick someone up, that's your fault for being ignorant and uninformed.
In the suburbs, it MAY work out but generally does NOT


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

They had the right idea (guaranteed minimum fares for far-away pickups), were _actually testing it out_ in select markets as seen by UP drivers and then.... they end up implementing another needlessly complex gimmick to underpay and attempt to bamboozle their drivers. Just more of the same ignoring the obvious.

Imagine if they were in another field: 
" Doctor. The patient came in complaining of chest pains" 
" OK... get me a stool sample, x-ray his elbow and let's reconstruct his ACL."


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

joffie said:


> Personally I would never drive 10 min to a fare, unless it was surge and "long trip".


This. I've picked up pax 20 minute away only because I knew exactly where they are going & surge.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

nam10291 said:


> I usually never drive over 10 minutes away for a ping, just did it to test the new "incentive" long pickup pay.


So to summarize, you don't like getting just short of a dollar for the extra minute more than you'd normally drive.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Short trips do lower the long pick up fee. If there is minimum fare supplement, the long pick up fee is reduced.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Here's my first one:


----------



## WelcomeTree (Nov 28, 2017)

Rakos said:


> I did a couple and support said...
> 
> That since I am XL...
> 
> ...


Good to know, I'll just keep on ignoring pings from more than a few minutes away.


----------

